# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  feeling tired/sleepy

## TonyL1

Hey all, overall I'm doing okay , but the last few days, I've waken up after what should have been a good sleep, to only feel tired, with bloodshot, tired  eyes,  now the last couple of days I did go out for 2-3 hours, and maybe stressed myself? as I had a bad tension headache yesterday after getting home ( I'm Agoraphobic) or it could be a change in the weather, as it went from super hot fro 2 weeks till Thursday , to now much cooler normal temps, Male age 50 on 1 mg in the morning Klonopin, ( which I took at 7 AM then went back to sleep till 10 ( Today) so just trying to fiqure this out, sorry if my post is all over the place lol, kind of like my body right now....

----------

